# RIP Des O'Connor



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Sad news that Des O'Connor has died this morning at the age of 88

Great entertainer for many generations. Will be missed

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54950051

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Sad indeed. Modern day so called entertainers are dire by comparison.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A true icon. 

RIP.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh that is sad news ...


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Very sad indeed and such a talented and varied entertainer.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Great guy watched him for years RIP


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I only thought the other day when he was an answer on Pop Master that he was doing well.

I'd wondered what age he was and Googled it when I came home to find out he was 88.

Cracking innings from lovely gent.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another sad loss in the entertainment world how many have left us in recent months? Shaun Connery, Bobby Ball, Eddie Large to name a few.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Was surprised to hear he was 88. Another one from my childhood gone.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Another sad loss in the entertainment world how many have left us in recent months? Shaun Connery, Bobby Ball, Eddie Large to name a few.


Yes, indeed. Very sad


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

It comes to us all 
RIP Des


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Very entertaining, watched him for years growing up.
Sad news, Rest In Peace


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

A true entertainer, saddened to hear this. RIP Des


----------

